# Amy K.



## e.rose (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm bored... waiting for images to export, so I figured I'd share a few I did a while back, seeing as how I haven't shared anything here in a while.  

C&C, comment, do a little dance, or do none at all.  S'whatever you want.  :lmao:

1.






2.





3.





4.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Dec 17, 2012)

I quite like these.. 3 is my fav I think. What a lovely model you had!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 17, 2012)

frommrstomommy said:


> I quite like these.. 3 is my fav I think. What a lovely model you had!



Thank you :sillysmi:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 17, 2012)

#1 is hawt. Does she live near us?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 17, 2012)

thetrue said:


> #1 is hawt. Does she live near us?



Yes, I work with her.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2012)

Pose #1 rocks. Totally. Lovely lines. I wish she was shown larger, and clearer, but this is TPF...

Your skills seem to be progressing nicely e.rose!!!


----------



## tirediron (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice work rose; love the attitude in #1 - not so fond of the catchlights in #3, but a good set regardless!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 17, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Pose #1 rocks. Totally. Lovely lines. I wish she was shown larger, and clearer, but this is TPF...
> 
> Your skills seem to be progressing nicely e.rose!!!



Thank you :sillysmi:



tirediron said:


> Nice work rose; love the attitude in #1 - not so fond of the catchlights in #3, but a good set regardless!



Catchlights... I'm not so great at yet.  What don't you like about them, and how would you fix it?

And thanks for your compliments :sillysmi:


----------



## tirediron (Dec 17, 2012)

e.rose said:


> ...Catchlights... I'm not so great at yet.  What don't you like about them, and how would you fix it?


It's just the position of her head that has placed them almost dead-centre in her pupil, giving an almost 'on-camera flash' appearance; moving/raising the key, or having her turn slightly would have solved it.  Not a huge issue, more of a minor nit.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 17, 2012)

tirediron said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > ...Catchlights... I'm not so great at yet.  What don't you like about them, and how would you fix it?
> ...



Minor nits are good though.  How else would I learn?


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good stuff, sis! She is lovely, and you captured that very well!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 17, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Good stuff, sis! She is lovely, and you captured that very well!



Thanks Charlie


----------



## Forkie (Dec 18, 2012)

These look great.  Loving the shallow DOF on 3 and 4, but think 4 is the better of the two.

On 3, the position of her head is causing a funny DOF/perspective effect on the left side of her head where the pearls are.  Because there is no gradual transition from in focus to out of focus before you get to the background, it looks like her forehead is poking out further than it really is.  

Maybe it's just me, but 4 looks more natural because her hand separates her head from the background and is further back providing the graduation from in focus to out of focus.  Other than that tiny nit-pick, they look fab!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Dec 18, 2012)

GJ Emily.  I rather see the photographer.  Arrrrrrr.








crap.. i forgot I am not posting under Schwettylens.


----------



## pellepiano (Dec 18, 2012)

The images look nice, but it seems you have removed almost all texture of the skin. Now it reminds more of some Surface Blur filter on the skin.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 18, 2012)

Good stuff, as noted.

Little nits and quibbles:

Skin looks a little oversmoothed in #3. Pants are not particularly flattering in #1 and #2, especially #2, they're bunching weirdly crotch-to-waist.

For some reason her head looks TINY in #1. Partly it's the heels extending the legs, combined with the moderately big hair covering the forehead up, but I don't think it's entirely that. I can't really put my finger on it.

Who did the styling? Whoever it was is pretty good. The makeup is interesting, especially the eyes.


----------



## spacefuzz (Dec 18, 2012)

I like 3 as well


----------



## supraman215 (Dec 18, 2012)

thetrue said:


> #1 is hawt. Does she live near us?



HAHA Where in Bucks "Jeff"?

All of these are phenomenal. What about a little tighter on #4?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 18, 2012)

Forkie said:


> These look great.  Loving the shallow DOF on 3 and 4, but think 4 is the better of the two.
> 
> On 3, the position of her head is causing a funny DOF/perspective effect on the left side of her head where the pearls are.  Because there is no gradual transition from in focus to out of focus before you get to the background, it looks like her forehead is poking out further than it really is.
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but 4 looks more natural because her hand separates her head from the background and is further back providing the graduation from in focus to out of focus.  Other than that tiny nit-pick, they look fab!



Interesting!  I don't think I see what you mean about her forehead looking like it's coming out further... but it's an interesting observation.  I looked at it for quite some time, but maybe I just don't see it cause I'm the one that took it, haha.  But thanks for your feedback! :sillysmi:



pellepiano said:


> The images look nice, but it seems you have removed almost all texture of the skin. Now it reminds more of some Surface Blur filter on the skin.



No surface blur at all, haha.  I haven't blurred skin to smooth for over a year, haha.

Thanks for your feedback, but hold that thought, I'll get to this after the next quote... 



amolitor said:


> Good stuff, as noted.
> 
> Little nits and quibbles:
> 
> ...



Wardrobe styling was me... hair and makeup is a local gal I know named Shawnnah Jade.  It was also her idea to put the pearls in her hair rather than around her neck or... somewhere else.  


OKAY... about the skin...

Not trying to be argumentative, and I'm not disagreeing with you if you think I over-smoothed... but there's definitely skin texture in these, haha.

100% crops of all 4 shots (If you click them, they load larger):

1.




2.


3.


4.



Again, if it's just your opinion that I over-smoothed... you are absolutely welcome to have that opinion... I just wanted to show the 100% crops to show that I didn't just blur over everything.  



supraman215 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > #1 is hawt. Does she live near us?
> ...



thanks ^_^

A tighter crop could possibly work.  These have long been posted though, so I probably won't change it now, but it's something to consider for next time :sillysmi:


Again, thanks everyone for your feedback!  It's always appreciated! :hug::


----------



## e.rose (Dec 19, 2012)

Bump, cause I'm curious to hear more about the skin smoothing after posting the 100% crops.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 19, 2012)

The "oversmoothing" I am seeing was on the gentle end of "over" and it could certainly be due to the forum or my browser doing.. something JPEGgy? The 100% crops look good to me, but I'm not an expert on this stuff. I look, I see, I react, I type, that's all. Not too much on the technical details.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 19, 2012)

Haha, it's cool!  I was just curious . I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## jowensphoto (Dec 19, 2012)

Maybe she just has great skin?


----------



## thetrue (Dec 19, 2012)

supraman215 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > #1 is hawt. Does she live near us?
> ...


The Yardley/Morrisville area.


----------



## Tony S (Dec 20, 2012)

There are just some people that when I see they've posted something up I know I am going to enjoy what I see...... Your work is always something I like to see.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Tony S said:
			
		

> There are just some people that when I see they've posted something up I know I am going to enjoy what I see...... Your work is always something I like to see.



Aww thanks Tony!!!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 20, 2012)

I like girls to look feminine, so prefer 3 & 4 with preference to #4.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Ron Evers said:


> I like girls to look feminine, so prefer 3 & 4 with preference to #4.



Interesting, thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 20, 2012)

yes
no
yes
maybe


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> yes
> no
> yes
> yes



thanks
for
your
feedback


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 20, 2012)

K.I.S.S rite?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> K.I.S.S rite?



All the way!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the last 2.  Is that a necklace wrapped around her head?  It is a cool concept, and romanic photo.  Good job!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 20, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> I love the last 2.  Is that a necklace wrapped around her head?  It is a cool concept, and romanic photo.  Good job!



Yes, the one I wore in my wedding, actually.  

Thanks :sillysmi:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 21, 2012)

I really like #1


----------



## Ysarex (Dec 21, 2012)

A+

Joe


----------



## e.rose (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Disco and Ysarex!! :sillysmi:


----------

